# meta am 2013 welche rahmengröße ?



## guitarmaniac261 (13. April 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich habe vor mir ein meta am 2013 zu kaufen.

http://www.commencal-store.com/Mobile/MBSCProduct.asp?pdtid=12489188

Würde gerne eure Erfahrungen zur Rahmengröße hören. Ich tendiere zu M. Meinnt ihr das passt? Ich bin 1,74m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von ca 75cm. 
Fahre bissher nur DH das is auch in M, aber ich weiß nicht in wie fern man nen DH bike von den abmessungen mit nem Enduro vergleichen kann. 
Schonmal vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Kailinger (13. April 2015)

Willst Du eine versenkbare Sattelstütze fahren? 
Dann wird wohl nur ein M bleiben. Beim L wird das Sitzrohr wohl schon zu lang sein um die Sattelstütze weit genug rein schieben zu können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat73 (13. April 2015)

Ich fahre das meta AM1 2013, bin 1.73 gross, das M ist für mich perfekt.


----------



## JDEM (13. April 2015)

Ich komm auch bei 1,84m gut mit M zu recht und kann nur so die vollen 150mm Absenkung meiner Sattelstütze nutzen.


----------



## guitarmaniac261 (16. April 2015)

Dankeschön für die Antworten


----------

